

SoShare - Your free and simple large file delivery service. - jacobwg
https://soshareit.com/signup_send

======
dannyp32
Honestly curious, are all of the cost covered out of your pocket? How can you
manage to maintain such a service for free? Looks great... I haven't found
anything out there that will let you do this for free.

------
menny
It says "© 2013 BitTorrent, Inc." Is it "Sync"
(<http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html>) based?

------
rmp2150
This is so useful. Will it be free indefinitely?

